# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μικρόσωμο σκυλάκι

## Niva2gr

αρ. μικροτσίπ 968000010056124
 Η  μικρούλα μας Izzy είναι μιά καταπληκτική περίπτωση!Σκερτσόζα, σπιρτόζα,  χαδιάρα, παιχνιδιάρα, προχωρημένη, αγαπησιάρα... θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω  για πολύ ακόμα! Γενικώς απορώ πώς μιά τόσο μεγάλη καρδιά χωράει σε 5,5 κιλά σωματάκι! Στους 10 μήνες που έχει ζήσει η ζωή δεν της φέρθηκε  σωστά. Πιθανόν μετά απο πολλές περιπέτειες βρέθηκε τις μέρες του χιονιά  έξω απο τη Θήβα, να περιμένει αυτούς που την πρόδοσαν. Δεν ήταν ικανοί  φαίνεται να εκτιμήσουν το διαμάντι αυτό... Η μικρή αυτή θεά θα βρει το  (ανθρώπινο) ταίρι της κομπλέ, με όλα της τα εμβόλια, τσιπάκι και στειρωμένη. Και  επειδή είναι θεά με απαιτήσεις θα δεχτεί να γίνει η μούσα σας μόνο με συμβόλαιο υιοθεσίας. Προς το παρόν  εμπνέει μέλος του Φιλοζωικού Συλλόγου "Οι Φίλοι των Ζώων" Λιβαδειάς.

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k65/niva2gr/Izzy/
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4654031&type=3

----------


## Niva2gr

Σας παρακαλώ, επειδή είναι ανάγκη να δώσω όσο πιο σύντομα αυτή για να μαζέψω μιά άλλη σκυλίτσα, προωθήστε την αγγελία όπου πιστεύετε. Αν θέλετε περαιτέρω στοιχεία, όπως π.χ. τηλέφωνο, στείλτε πμ. 

Σημειωτέον οτι η Ίζζυ είναι τσιπαρισμένη, στειρωμένη και δίνεται με συμβόλαιο υιοθεσίας του Φιλοζωικού Συλλόγου Λιβαδειάς.

----------


## ananda

Μαρία ...
την έχεις ακόμα τη σκυλίτσα?

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί Αγγελική! Ενδιαφέρεται κανένας;

----------


## ananda

ψάχνει μία φίλη μου για σκυλοπαρέα..αλλά μου είπε τελικά ότι προτιμάει να πάρει πιο μικρό σε ηλικία και από κάποιον εδώ τριγύρω  :sad:

----------

